# Rossco's Journal - chasing the Dukes of Hazard



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok so here it is, I'm starting this to give me somewhere too keep track of my progress and hopefully gain some insirational support along the way.

TBH my goal at the min is to pack on as much size as possible (isn't everyone's) I've always had an interest in competing but always been sceptical about my potential, If I could make it within the next couple of years I'd be over the moon!

Starting today and throughout the coming weeks I'll be using the following:-

Reflex Instant Whey

Omega 3 caps

1-15 2ml Test 350

1-4 40mg Dbol

10-15 50mg Winstrol

PCT is lined up, but I'll get to that later.

Diet:-

Meal 1 - 4 eggs, wholemeal toast, shake with 50g oats

Meal 2 - 2 tins tuna, 50g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast (uncooked weight), 50g basmati rice

Pre workout shake with 50g oats

Post workout shake with 50g oats

Meal 4 - 200g steak, 75g pasta, veg

Meal 5 - 2 tins tuna, baked potatoe

Meal 6 - 4 eggs, wholemeal toast, shake with peanut butter

I'll be taking on 4-6L of water and snacking on nuts and raisins.

I weighed in this morning at 85.2kg, and I'm roughly 12-15% bf......

So lets see where I can take this..... I'd like to hit 200lbs in 15 weeks.

Nightshift starts tonight so I'll be off to the gym soon, training back tonight and I'll prob do 45 mins cardio afterwards.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck pal......you will make it to 200 no probs:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Good luck pal......you will make it to 200 no probs:thumb:


Not if last nights jab is anything to go by.... excrutiating pip in my right quad..... glutes next week I think:lol:

Ok so.... traning went well last night, although trained chest instead of back as my training partner had a back session the day before.... thanks mate lol.

Incline dumbell press - 32kg dumbells

Flat bench - 80kg

Incline smith machine - 70kg

Cable flies - 50lbs

Cable crossover - 50lbs

I felt good afterwards and felt I should've gone a little heavier but new my form was perfect throughout so happy with that.

The nightshift worked out well and I found I was hungry all night so ramming the food in was easy:thumb:

Shoulders and triceps tonight, thats if I can limp my a55 to the gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats now 2 people's journals I've named - v proud!

Goose and Rossco.

Stow


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

How do you subscribe to a thread?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck mate,pure size:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Just back from the gym, trained back and bi's, shattered now but absolutely starving, so gonna smash some chicken and rice down my neck and I'll pop back later with my training update.

****I cant satisfy my hunger lol, obviously a good thing***


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tonight was probably the best and most intesnse session of my life, I felt completely focused throughout and think I lost 5 pints of sweat. Unusual for me as I dont normally sweat too much but this was something else tonight!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Tonight was probably the best and most intesnse session of my life, I felt completely focused throughout and think I lost 5 pints of sweat. Unusual for me as I dont normally sweat too much but this was something else tonight!


chest n tris?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

No mate I done shoulders and tri's, legs tomorrow and chest tues night.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck with this mate will keep a eye on it :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

leafman said:


> Good luck with this mate will keep a eye on it :thumbup1:


cheers bro:thumb: you back on cycle?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> cheers bro:thumb: you back on cycle?


yep just  Not a massive dose tho. 30mg kick start for 4 or 6 week and lixus test 400 (1ml) per week for ten week. Just in second week now matey. Just put my pics up in journal so hopefully in ten week time ill see some progress :thumbup1:

Good luck mate havnt read this yet but will tomoz off to sleep now :beer:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok second jab tonight, went for the glute instead as the pip in my quad last week was almost hellish pmsl..... training chest tonight, bring it on!!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?


On the blue bar above the first post select thread tools & subscribe :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Rosscoo nice one mate.. you eat like a horse lol ill be watching


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> Rosscoo nice one mate.. you eat like a horse lol ill be watching


Mate I would be if the dog didn't swipe my dinner tonight:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: check it out in my great dane thread pmsl


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

any gains yet bro,hows the journey going!!!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Subscribed to dancing dad's journal


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> any gains yet bro,hows the journey going!!!


Dont really know yet bro, not weighing myself till next week, only done my 2nd jab on tues, felt fine on wed and been down with hellish pip on my glute yesterday and today. Gonna try half ml in my delt tonight, if that goes well I might stick to half ml 2 or 3 times pw...... It's all trial on error for me at the min buddy. 



bassmonster said:


> Subscribed to dancing dad's journal


Hehe cheers mucker:thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ah,just wack it in,and have the vodka ready:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> ah,just wack it in,and have the vodka ready:thumb:


Aye and then dont walk for a week:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its a shame you get so much pain with your gear? i get

none,you may get used too it,see what happens.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> its a shame you get so much pain with your gear? i get
> 
> none,you may get used too it,see what happens.


Yeah I think its prob my technique, gonna get my mrs to do my delt tonight and see if thats any better..... I think I'm shakin and probably traumatising the muscle:confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Yeah I think its prob my technique, gonna get my mrs to do my delt tonight and see if thats any better..... I think I'm shakin and probably traumatising the muscle:confused1:


dude you might regret going in there lol,fvk me you'l have a bad

leg,ass and a lame arm. people will start staring at you:lol: :lol: :lol:

get one of those disabled badges for your car innit:laugh:free bus

pass:thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> dude you might regret going in there lol,fvk me you'l have a bad
> 
> leg,ass and a lame arm. people will start staring at you:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


You got a better suggestion???? :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

on a serious note mate,go in the glute exact same place!! trust me

the pain wont be as bad.go in slow.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

hmmmm decisions decisions. I was just considering the delt as wondered if my glute was sore due to constantly sitting on it......


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

put it in your ass dude,you know it makes sence.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> put it in your ass dude,you know it makes sence.


Hmmm yeah maybe:lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

If it is just bad pip mate you prob best off doing it in same place. Everytime u open a site its gonna hurt for few days. I use quads and delts, ill put a ml in quads and just half a ml in each delt. You get a dull throb in delts next day. Open up ur quads and alternate them.

Good luck mate, been luckin at ur pics on fb arms look to be decent size and back comin on :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

leafman said:


> If it is just bad pip mate you prob best off doing it in same place. Everytime u open a site its gonna hurt for few days. I use quads and delts, ill put a ml in quads and just half a ml in each delt. You get a dull throb in delts next day. Open up ur quads and alternate them.
> 
> Good luck mate, been luckin at ur pics on fb arms look to be decent size and back comin on :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, nice to get some positive comments.....I should really stick some pics on here to help track progress, I'll get on to it now.

Done my glute again last night, well the mrs done it for me, she was obviously much better than me as I had a slight bit of pip this morning, and its all gone now..... I'm obviously a heavy handed ape..... guess wot the mrs is doin from now on

So 1ml tues, followed by 1ml fri:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's some pics whilst training back the other night:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea arms look like there comin on mate, in middle pic :thumbup1: Good luck with it all, i need to get some motivation goin i feel down and past caring latly :lol: Ah well ill keep ploddin on for now, will be better when get stocked up on supps and stuff


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

love those gloves!


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

leafman said:


> Yea arms look like there comin on mate, in middle pic :thumbup1: Good luck with it all, i need to get some motivation goin i feel down and past caring latly :lol: Ah well ill keep ploddin on for now, will be better when get stocked up on supps and stuff


Give yourself a kick up the a55 bro..... you know it makes sense:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> love those gloves!


You cant have them!!!!! :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Give yourself a kick up the a55 bro..... you know it makes sense:thumb:


I kno mate, starting to put a bit of effort in, dont help iv got fuked up delt :lol: Hoping it will be sorted in a day or so, gonna try train threw pain today since its only bad pip. Hoping it might help disperse oil and ease it off a bit. I have no idea if thats possible but im gonna giv it a go anyway :laugh:

Hope training goin well buddy.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

leafman said:


> I kno mate, starting to put a bit of effort in, dont help iv got fuked up delt :lol: Hoping it will be sorted in a day or so, gonna try train threw pain today since its only bad pip. Hoping it might help disperse oil and ease it off a bit. I have no idea if thats possible but im gonna giv it a go anyway :laugh:
> 
> Hope training goin well buddy.


I know how you feel with the pip pal, it really gets you down for a day or so..... hope it eases off soon buddy. What lab you using at the mo??? I'm on rest days until tomorrow, cant wait to hit the gym tomorrow, I hate rest days but always feel refreshed and ready to lift heavy when I get back:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> I know how you feel with the pip pal, it really gets you down for a day or so..... hope it eases off soon buddy. What lab you using at the mo??? I'm on rest days until tomorrow, cant wait to hit the gym tomorrow, I hate rest days but always feel refreshed and ready to lift heavy when I get back:thumb:


Using lixus test400 at min, its not the test tho as left delt is fine its just right one thats throbbing worse than normal. I only put half ml in each delt, not sure why pip is so bad in right side. Its a real pain tbh at min sleeping is a nightmare. Its the worse iv had in delts ever. I normally get a little dull throb but this has been worse hopefully within 2 days should b ok just in time to do it all again :lol: :cursing: I only have 400mg per week so just one ml. Its prob more to do with fact iv been used to prochem painless stuff lol.

Ive got some prochem test300 mixed with some oxy75 aswell and im gonna start havin a ml of that per week aswell :thumbup1: Just waiting to get paid so can get supps in to make most of things


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok mega fed up today.... trained chest last night and just couldn't get into it at all! I went with great intentions and whe I got there it all seemed to leave me and motivation was lacking! I saw my workout to the end but left feeling as if I'd just went through the motions.

Training back tonight, but my diets taken a bomb today..... I just dont feel like eating much and cant find the motivation to kick myself up the ricker!!

Hope this passes, today's not fun!!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Ok mega fed up today.... trained chest last night and just couldn't get into it at all! I went with great intentions and whe I got there it all seemed to leave me and motivation was lacking! I saw my workout to the end but left feeling as if I'd just went through the motions.
> 
> Training back tonight, but my diets taken a bomb today..... I just dont feel like eating much and cant find the motivation to kick myself up the ricker!!
> 
> Hope this passes, today's not fun!!!!


Sounds bit like iv been, just gotta get into it and least u trained and seen it threw. Just keep at it buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

time of the month dude,it will pass,have a night off. sounds like you

need rest! or your pining for sizar maybe:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> time of the month dude,it will pass,have a night off. sounds like you
> 
> need rest! or your pining for sizar maybe:whistling: :lol:


I think it is time of the month pal.... maybe I need to sink an anti E:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

leafman said:


> Sounds bit like iv been, just gotta get into it and least u trained and seen it threw. Just keep at it buddy :thumbup1:


Will do.... first I've ever felt like this, just feels like today will never end!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Will do.... first I've ever felt like this, just feels like today will never end!


dont get down it happens every now and again....thats why i have my mass shakes handy....if u cant eat...drink:thumb:

how was ur back session?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> dont get down it happens every now and again....thats why i have my mass shakes handy....if u cant eat...drink:thumb:
> 
> how was ur back session?


Thanks for the words pal.... Not been to the gym yet, on nightshift and just shoveled another chicken meal in so will train at midnight. Ran out of whey yesterday and my order didn't arrive today so on solids all day!

Had 3 full meals so far, and got another 3 to see me through the night:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Fake back:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Fake back:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I have no idea what you mean:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you still flat out Rossco? building that (fake :laugh back up :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Are you still flat out Rossco? building that (fake :laugh back up :thumbup1:


haha... back night tomorrow pal:thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Rossco700 said:


> haha... back night tomorrow pal:thumb:


Good work buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

ok quick update...... been offline as my internet's off!

Training has been going great this past 2 weeks, strength is going through the roof and i've added about 8lbs (of water) :lol: :lol:

Test has really kicked in now, and changing to lixus has cured my pip probs, so totally focussed with diet back on track, eating clean again:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> ok quick update...... been offline as my internet's off!
> 
> Training has been going great this past 2 weeks, strength is going through the roof and i've added about 8lbs (of water) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Test has really kicked in now, *and changing to lixus has cured my pip probs*, so totally focussed with diet back on track, eating clean again:thumb:


Glad pip probs sorted :thumbup1: I had it myself opening up delts, alls well now tho, all best mate.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

leafman said:


> Glad pip probs sorted :thumbup1: I had it myself opening up delts, alls well now tho, all best mate.


Cheers for stoppin in pal:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quick photo whore opportunity, 194lbs this morning, feel like I'm actually gettin somewhere, but def need more chest!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wusup bro...lookin good there in that photo dude,nice shape

good potential...small waist!


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> wusup bro...lookin good there in that photo dude,nice shape
> 
> good potential...small waist!


cheers pal, at the mo 32" waist and 43" chest so gettin there:thumb:

how you gettin on?????


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

tidy mate got joint pains in my hands and feet ,its pizzin me off tbh,

done delts and tri today,picked up some nice test yesterday.

get some tan on the weekend i thinks:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> tidy mate got joint pains in my hands and feet ,its pizzin me off tbh,
> 
> done delts and tri today,picked up some nice test yesterday.
> 
> get some tan on the weekend i thinks:thumbup1:


Sounds like a plan buddy.... what test did ya get?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

geofman test e and som more sust from pakistan.

picked some of it up for my mate,but i think il

keep it all now:lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> geofman test e and som more sust from pakistan.
> 
> picked some of it up for my mate,but i think il
> 
> keep it all now:lol:


Haha, yeah tell him you'll test it and make sure its gtg, then tell him its crap:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just banged 1.5ml test 300 and .5ml test 350 as I now need to start using it up, even the .5ml of t350 will probably have my ar5e in tatters tomorrow morning:lol:

got 2 comparison photo's, 6 months apart, dunno if I've got the bollocks to post them up yet tho, the old pics are cringe worthy to look at:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dont worry about photos mate,,,think about the next 6 months

and push on:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> dont worry about photos mate,,,think about the next 6 months
> 
> and push on:thumb:


Aye you're right pal, I'm happy in the knowledge that I've come on leaps and bounds in the last 6 months.... if I can continue at this pace I'll be nothing short of awesome:lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its hard having short term goals bro,patients is the name of

the game..think long term. :rockon:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Right gotta get this back up and running, I've been lazy as sh1te recently and require a much needed boot right up the arris!!!!!

Finished work recently so I now have 3 full months of unemployment, still being paid from my old job so all is good on the front.... it means I have 3 months to concentrate on training with little distractions or excuses.

Strength has been on the increase every training session, but not seeing much change in weight anymore, I know they're only numbers but thinking I might have to change my diet around a little, also recently struggling to put the food away hoping it's just down to the heat!

Anyways will be back with training updates as soon as I can pull myself out of this lazy state!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*kicks you up the @rse*

no excuses babe! If i can find the will power then so can you! :bounce:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> *kicks you up the @rse*
> 
> no excuses babe! If i can find the will power then so can you! :bounce:


Haha thanks for the boot up the ricker...... I think the heats getting to me, I'm having the weekend off and gonna start a new week fresh:thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the same problem with the heat hun.....shakes have saved me so far!


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Aye you'd think they'd have the decency to install air con in the gym:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...drive buy whoopsie special.....

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...drive buy whoopsie special.....
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHLAG:lol: :lol: :ban: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok so here's where I am at the moment, diet has suffered for the past 3 weeks, I'm not happy and certainly not making excuses but the heat is killing my appetite. I've basically been living on 2 shakes, 2-300g of chicken, spread into wraps, sandwiches etc and other miscellanous crap. I need to get my head back into this.

Basically been training 4 day split, chest & tris, back & bi's, legs and shoulders. Thinking of changing it around as I've been doing this for 6 months now. I feel like I'm making good progress and my body shape is changing but think I'm lacking the size so maybe I'm doing something wrong or maybe its in my head.

Therefore thought I'd throw up some pics, 6 months and I'm now around 15lbs heavier. All comments welcome and the more advice the merrier but ignore the goofy looks on my face:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Ok so here's where I am at the moment, diet has suffered for the past 3 weeks, I'm not happy and certainly not making excuses but the heat is killing my appetite. I've basically been living on 2 shakes, 2-300g of chicken, spread into wraps, sandwiches etc and other miscellanous crap. I need to get my head back into this.
> 
> Basically been training 4 day split, chest & tris, back & bi's, legs and shoulders. Thinking of changing it around as I've been doing this for 6 months now. I feel like I'm making good progress and my body shape is changing but think I'm lacking the size so maybe I'm doing something wrong or maybe its in my head.
> 
> Therefore thought I'd throw up some pics, 6 months and I'm now around 15lbs heavier. All comments welcome and the more advice the merrier but ignore the goofy looks on my face:lol:


that bad diets turned you white....shamowne:lol: :lol: :lol:

u HAVE changed....ur doing good..... :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

whats up clowns


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> whats up clowns


nuthin much HUTCH


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> nuthin much HUTCH


:laugh: lol loving your RIP winny statement.. lol you stopped them i guess..

hows you roscco .. so for hijacking you know what pelayo is like .. whoring over every thread lol :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm good bro, been kicking it round Alton Towers all day, so def got my cardio in for the week, must've covered 20 miles:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> :laugh: lol loving your *RIP winny statement*.. lol you stopped them i guess*............???????*
> 
> hows you roscco .. so for hijacking you know what *im like* .. whoring over every thread lol :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> Ok so here's where I am at the moment, diet has suffered for the past 3 weeks, I'm not happy and certainly not making excuses but the heat is killing my appetite. I've basically been living on 2 shakes, 2-300g of chicken, spread into wraps, sandwiches etc and other miscellanous crap. I need to get my head back into this.
> 
> Basically been training 4 day split, chest & tris, back & bi's, legs and shoulders. Thinking of changing it around as I've been doing this for 6 months now. I feel like I'm making good progress and my body shape is changing but think I'm lacking the size so maybe I'm doing something wrong or maybe its in my head.
> 
> Therefore thought I'd throw up some pics, 6 months and I'm now around 15lbs heavier. All comments welcome and the more advice the merrier but ignore the goofy looks on my face:lol:


If your making good progress keep at it bud,no sense changing it when its clearly working for you,as for diet,dont fret too much,sounds much like my offseason diet lol,fuk mate in all seriousness it sounds like my precontest diet too and am not joking,all my meals so far have consisted of mince n tatties,chicken fajita's,chicken curry,some shakes and some porridge:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> If your making good progress keep at it bud,no sense changing it when its clearly working for you,as for diet,dont fret too much,sounds much like my offseason diet lol,fuk mate in all seriousness it sounds like my precontest diet too and am not joking,all my meals so far have consisted of mince n tatties,chicken fajita's,chicken curry,some shakes and some porridge:thumbup1:


Some good food for thought there mate, cheers:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

And more to the point, mince n' tatties is the shizzle, guess what I'm havin tomorrow:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> And more to the point, mince n' tatties is the shizzle, guess what I'm havin tomorrow:thumbup1:


mate tatties boiled,no salt added to pot,ultra lean steak mince from tesco's (500g is 2.99) brown it off,insert two oxo cubes,cook off,add water some gravy granules and simmer for as long as you like,totally diet friendly mince n taiters,cant go wrong with it,high in sodium but thats all and thats not a worry. :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate tatties boiled,no salt added to pot,ultra lean steak mince from tesco's (500g is 2.99) brown it off,insert two oxo cubes,cook off,add water some gravy granules and simmer for as long as you like,totally diet friendly mince n taiters,cant go wrong with it,high in sodium but thats all and thats not a worry. :thumb:


tescos mince is the bollox .. i live on that stuff .. i get 2 packs for fiver 

weeman looking good :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> mate tatties boiled,no salt added to pot,ultra lean steak mince from tesco's (500g is 2.99) brown it off,insert two oxo cubes,cook off,add water some gravy granules and simmer for as long as you like,totally diet friendly mince n taiters,cant go wrong with it,high in sodium but thats all and thats not a worry. :thumb:


Guess what I'm doing tomorrow, my mouth's watering now ya bas..... think you've just brought my appetite back...... gonna get some new tatties tho and leave the skins on:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> tescos mince is the bollox .. i live on that stuff .. i get 2 packs for fiver
> 
> weeman looking good :thumb:


2 packs for a fiver is just the lean stuff mate,ultra lean is still 2.99 a apck just now.

And cheers mate 



Rossco700 said:


> Guess what I'm doing tomorrow, my mouth's watering now ya bas..... think you've just brought my appetite back...... gonna get some new tatties tho and leave the skins on:thumb:


I'm gnr go make it right now mate,Ser starving and so am i,its oooooooooon!


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> 2 packs for a fiver is just the lean stuff mate,ultra lean is still 2.99 a apck just now.
> 
> And cheers mate
> 
> I'm gnr go make it right now mate,Ser starving and so am i,its oooooooooon!


I'll do a drive by tomorrow coz mine will look the bee's knees, but for now I'm gonna for a full carb up of my homemade macaroni cheese, fvck im starvin!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

weeman said:


> 2 packs for a fiver is just the lean stuff mate,ultra lean is still 2.99 a apck just now.
> 
> And cheers mate
> 
> I'm gnr go make it right now mate,Ser starving and so am i,its oooooooooon!


i am talking about 4% fat .. from tescos healthy living range .. if you buy one pack is 2.99 but 2 for fiver


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

im eating it right now...i add 2 oxo cubes when simmering and garlic


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> im eating it right now...i add 2 oxo cubes when simmering and garlic


wot macaroni cheese:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

A couple of new pics, I'm just back off holiday so training has been non existent but weight has not changed!


----------

